

Google to Lease Laptops for $20/Month - TheloniusPhunk
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_to_sell_20_dollar_per_month_laptops.php

======
joshfinnie
Some good comments on this topic can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2535006>

~~~
TheloniusPhunk
Thanks, must have missed that. Sorry for the repost.

